# Help With Motor Wiring



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a motor that I need some help on the internal wiring.
I had to remove the connection plate in the (pecker head) wiring compartment.

I tried to write down the wire colors and placement before I took the leads loose, but there were two wires that came off before I could see them.

The motor is dual voltage, 115V or 230V.
There is a slide switch that you slide to whatever voltage you are wiring it to.

The back side of the slide switch is where the connections are and where the two wires go that I don't know where connect.

Looking at the plate as it comes goes onto the motor there is 2 rows of 3 connections.

The top row has, in this order, yellow-white-orange.
Those are correct.

The two missing wires go on the 2nd row. There is three places to connect but only need two of them.

The two missing wires are what looks like red, and another yellow wire.
The yellow wires show continuity so it shouldn't matter which one I use.

Also, the motor has a capacitor which I assume is a start capacitor.

Here is a picture of the name plate if it helps.
Any help on this would be appreciated!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Great,'US motors' Made in Mexico...:blink::blink::no:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Get a piece of paper, draw a triangle. Now get your ohm meter. Any questions?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Here, I walked out to the truck and took these pictures just for you. 



Get a meter like this one












Turn it somewhere near this












Or just get your fluke and use the standard diode tester. Armed with your triangle and this information, you can whip this.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Introyble said:


> Get a piece of paper, draw a triangle. Now get your ohm meter. Any questions?





Introyble said:


> Here, I walked out to the truck and took these pictures just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee thanks! You didn't have to go to all that trouble!:no::jester::laughing:

All is well, I was able to get the mfg. to email me the wiring diagram.:thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Most likely, one of the two wires is connected to the O/L. If it were a normal motor, it would be labelled P2. 

When operated on low voltage, P2 is connected to T3. When operated on high voltage, P2 is not connected to anything. 

Different manufacturers use different colors for P2, I've seen purple, brown and tan. Typically, T3 is orange. 

The colors above are not required, but they are somewhat standard in motors. 

If the standard colors were used, white would be connected to yellow for low voltage, and white would be connected to orange for high voltage. This is how one side of the switch is presently connected. 

So, to answer the question, I'd arrange the two wires so that they are connected to each other when the switch is in 115, and open for 230.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Gee thanks! You didn't have to go to all that trouble!:no::jester::laughing:
> 
> All is well, I was able to get the mfg. to email me the wiring diagram.:thumbsup:


 
Seriously, it's that simple. Identify the capacitance and the delta and it's not even a question at that point. I can't put my meter leads thru the www


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

micromind said:


> Most likely, one of the two wires is connected to the O/L. If it were a normal motor, it would be labelled P2.
> 
> When operated on low voltage, P2 is connected to T3. When operated on high voltage, P2 is not connected to anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Here is the wiring diagram the guy sent me. Turns out what I thought was red was actually brown.


----------

